

The surprising democratizing power of McDonald’s Wi-Fi - arbuge
http://qz.com/249523/the-surprising-democratizing-power-of-mcdonalds-wi-fi/

======
PaulHoule
It's the kind of thing that makes you wonder why LTE networks exist at all.

WiFi + wired broadband networks are so cheap to provision that businesses of
all kinds can afford to offer them as a marketing cost. A month of WiFi costs
less than one day of running postage stamp ad in a daily paper in a small
market!

No wonder why Big Telecom is so resistent to wireline expansion -- why offer
affordable wireline service when you could 'offer' LTE which is $10 a GB when
and where it works.

